

First release of MPS GC with full documentation (1.111.0) - BruceM
http://mailman.ravenbrook.com/pipermail/mps-discussion/2013-May/000128.html

======
BruceM
The MPS GC is a commercial quality garbage collector that runs on Windows,
FreeBSD, Linux and Mac OS X in both 32 and 64 bit configurations.

It has a long history behind it going back to the Harlequin Lisp company in
the 1990s.

This release brings a modernization of the documentation from old formats and
a lot of newly written material:

[http://www.ravenbrook.com/project/mps/version/1.111/manual/h...](http://www.ravenbrook.com/project/mps/version/1.111/manual/html/)

(For those who are interested in it for open source work, they're happy to
talk about the licensing. They've been very generous with us for
<http://opendylan.org/> for example.)

